

My startup's secret recipe - eisokant
http://eisokant.com/2008/07/26/my-startups-secret-recipe/

======
asdf333
I am sorry. I think this is a dumb idea that will set you up for failure.

This makes one person the bottleneck, and the startup very rigid and
inflexible.

Just go get a real team, convince great coders of your idea--people you can
trust--and share everything with each other.

Its hard enough to do a startup as it is.

~~~
babul
Plus you will find many other typical problems with remote and distributed
teams (cross-communication, misunderstanding, less bouncing of ideas, bonding,
agility/speed of change, etc.) to be other big bottlenecks once/if things get
moving.

Being in the same place, at the same time, and working closely together with
people you respect and trust is essential to creating a fast moving startup
less likely to die or stagnate.

There are reasons why the most successful ones were two guys _in a garage_.

~~~
eisokant
Thank you - I absolutely agree. It's also the reason why I am considering
moving out to SF or India. I haven't been able to find that team yet here in
The Netherlands and I think that if I am in a place where technology is
booming I have a much larger pond to fish in.

------
sosueme
my father told a similar story. his friend, a camera man, wanted to assemble a
film camera from scratch. This is Soviet union in the 1960s. cameras were
pretty impossible to "own". Studios owned by the State owned cameras. But he
had access to the cameras at the studio. He was not a machinist, but could
take them apart and service them. If he went to a machinist to copy the camera
privately it would cost him a lot of money. possibly a year's salary. So he
would take a part at a time. he went to different ones and told them that it
is apart that broke on his movie studio camera and that getting a part from
the factory would stall the production. So they did it sometimes free of
charge and sometimes he paid them with money, they would charge him about a
worth of a quarter for a small part.

------
sgrove
I'm not sure I understand entirely - it sounds like MVC architecture to me.
I'm not sure what layers he's handling, but seems like he's at least
abstracting the database away into some simpler calls. As long as he separates
everything in a reasonable way, it could even help the stability of his
program. The part I don't quite understand is how it adds any significant
amount of "protection" from his code being stolen. Programmers forced to stick
to a documented API would be able to reverse engineer it, more or less. If he
has a secret algorithm in his secret sauce, it's possible that his workers
wouldn't be able to duplicate it, but as he's not a passionate programmer, I
have my doubts. That said, it seems very closed to me, and I would feel a bit
nervous working for him. But it's all just a perception from a single blog
post, so I could be way off-base.

~~~
eisokant
Thank you for your comment. It's a simple system that doesn't have its power
in thousands of lines of code but instead in the combination of components.
Right now I am working with freelancers to get me up and running and once I am
settled in a location I want to find that team.

In life it is hard though to find people who you truly connect with and can
trust. I do know that when you meet them you recognize them straight away. I
haven't been able to find these developers yet, most likely because I am in a
location where there is almost no startup scene. However I am determined to
find them and build an amazing startup as a team with no secrecy.

------
eisokant
I just posted this comment on my blog in response to another
developer/entrepreneur with their doubts about my strategy:

Thank you. Your comment summarizes the response I've had from a lot of
developers and you are right. However there are a few details I should have
but didn't explain. For me it's only temporary to get the foundation ready -
the startup itself will have a full team. I am also doing this to give myself
time to continue to talk to possible investors and decide where I want to
locate.

Will I then throw away all the code and start over?

No and this is why: I have two user interfaces, one for the web and one as a
browser extension, in any case they would have been developed by different
people. They're two completely independent parts. As last I have the backend,
a complex database structure but is setup to only accept a few easy and
standard queries. The rest of the queries are handled on database level.

Looking at one of these parts you can't find out my completive advantage,
looking at them all together you have my startup. I am incredibly aware of the
risks I take with this and especially if I switch developers the problems that
can (probably will) come up. I find it harder to read other people's code then
to start from scratch and make it myself. Therefore all the complicated parts
occur on database level, the code I wrote myself. So no matter what happens
there will always be someone in the team (myself) who can work on that, or
explain it to others.

------
vecter
This screams naivete to me (but maybe perhaps I'm naive myself ...). I can't
imagine how this system would possibly scale or how integration with all the
small parts would work. Software is unique in the world of engineering. People
know how to build bridges. We, for whatever reason, just don't know how to
build software on that scale at the same reliability and with the same
consistency that we build bridges.

Software is not made up of interchangeable parts in the sense that you can't
outsource each individual function in a giant library and hope for seamless
integration. This guy's working at a lesser granularity than that, but I'm
just waiting for the day when some unexpected behavior from his controller
causes massive failure in his backend and no one knows how to fix it because
no one understands the whole system (or at least a big enough chunk of it).

Edit: Just saw his response:

 _Am doing this to give myself time to continue to talk to possible investors
and decide where I want to locate._

If you're prototyping for investors, that may be reasonable, as long as you
throw it away and start with a fresh coherent team at some point.

------
eisokant
I messed up and I updated my post saying so:
<http://eisokant.com/2008/07/26/my-startups-secret-recipe/>

